# Incontro Fininvest-cordata di Bee il 15 gennaio.



## Louis Gara (13 Gennaio 2016)

Si parlava, circa la trattativa Bee-Fininvest per rilevare il 48% delle quote del Milan, di un incontro nella giornata di oggi. Pochi minuti fa Alciato, su Twitter, ha annunciato che l'incontro tra Fininvest e la cordata di Bee si terrà venerdì 15 gennaio. L'incontro sarà importante ma non decisivo per il closing.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo un po' che succede.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo chi c'e' dietro a Bee


----------



## LukeLike (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vediamo un po' che succede.



E che deve succedere? Lo rinvieranno!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Gennaio 2016)

Bello come su Sky sia venuto fuori "incontro importante ma *NON* decisivo per il closing"


e ci mancherebbe, no?.....


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E che deve succedere? Lo rinvieranno!



Dopo i summit di mercato ad Arcore/Giannino facciamo pure i summit per la cessione.
Una bella mangiata e via


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E che deve succedere? Lo rinvieranno!



Non mi aspetto la chiusura ufficiale con le firme, ma un chiarimento sì.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Sky: incontro importante per il closing, ma non decisivo*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si parlava, circa la trattativa Bee-Fininvest per rilevare il 48% delle quote del Milan, di un incontro nella giornata di oggi. Pochi minuti fa Alciato, su Twitter, ha annunciato che l'incontro tra Fininvest e la cordata di Bee si terrà venerdì 15 gennaio.



Zaratustra è tornato a parlare 



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: incontro importante per il closing, ma non decisivo*



Vedessero di chiudere entro fine mese.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Gennaio 2016)

speriamo vada male. Forza Jack Ma


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: incontro importante per il closing, ma non decisivo*



andremo ancora per le lunghe


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si parlava, circa la trattativa Bee-Fininvest per rilevare il 48% delle quote del Milan, di un incontro nella giornata di oggi. Pochi minuti fa Alciato, su Twitter, ha annunciato che l'incontro tra Fininvest e la cordata di Bee si terrà venerdì 15 gennaio.


A Segrate accelerano. Hanno altre carte in mano, evidentemente.


----------



## kollaps (13 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A Segrate accelerano. Hanno altre carte in mano, evidentemente.



Sensazioni positive?


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo..


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Sensazioni positive?



Si, perché i nomi della seconda cordata sono veri e sono stati fatti lo scorso 9 aprile dall'agenzia di stampa ufficiale del Partito Comunista cinese. Tirati fuori non a vanvera e non a caso, dunque. Quel tentativo apparentemente fallì sull'onda di valutazioni discordanti tra i compagni di cordata sul prezzo fatto da Fininvest e sulla partecipazione offerta da questa, di minoranza. Il tutto si eclissò poi sotto l'onda mediatica di Mr. Bee, ma evidentemente i canali di trattativa non si sono mai essiccati del tutto, perché le buone relazioni dell'intermediario Lee con Berlusconi e con il promotore della cordata stessa, Xi Jinping in persona, hanno alimentato il dialogo. Non ci sono problemi di due diligence, già fatta ancor prima di quella del thailandese, il problema verte sulla partecipazione al club, che questi vorranno di controllo a medio termine (due-tre anni, allora si parlò addirittura del 75%), e ovviamente sul prezzo, e forse qui Fininvest comincia a cedere qualcosa. Vediamo, Mr. Bee ha ancora una precedenza formale, ma ora sa di avere contendenti che sono fortezze industriali, in grado di offrire garanzie sul dopo closing, quando si parlerà di pianificazione dello stadio, quotazione in borsa, potenziamento della squadra.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2016)

L'unica cosa che si chiude sono le vene di noi tifosi per la rabbia e la disperazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo sempre piu' ridicoli...


----------



## folletto (13 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si, perché i nomi della seconda cordata sono veri e sono stati fatti lo scorso 9 aprile dall'agenzia di stampa ufficiale del Partito Comunista cinese. Tirati fuori non a vanvera e non a caso, dunque. Quel tentativo apparentemente fallì sull'onda di valutazioni discordanti tra i compagni di cordata sul prezzo fatto da Fininvest e sulla partecipazione offerta da questa, di minoranza. Il tutto si eclissò poi sotto l'onda mediatica di Mr. Bee, ma evidentemente i canali di trattativa non si sono mai essiccati del tutto, perché le buone relazioni dell'intermediario Lee con Berlusconi e con il promotore della cordata stessa, Xi Jinping in persona, hanno alimentato il dialogo. Non ci sono problemi di due diligence, già fatta ancor prima di quella del thailandese, il problema verte sulla partecipazione al club, che questi vorranno di controllo a medio termine (due-tre anni, allora si parlò addirittura del 75%), e ovviamente sul prezzo, e forse qui Fininvest comincia a cedere qualcosa. Vediamo, Mr. Bee ha ancora una precedenza formale, ma ora sa di avere contendenti che sono fortezze industriali, in grado di offrire garanzie sul dopo closing, quando si parlerà di pianificazione dello stadio, quotazione in borsa, potenziamento della squadra.



Solo sensazioni purtroppo, di concreto ad oggi ci sono solo i danni immensi causati da cravatta gialla con la connivenza del nano. 
Ovviamente spero anche io che sia così, ma siamo nel kaos più totale, in una situazione allucinante e per ora non vedo una via di uscita.


----------



## DEJAN75 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si, perché i nomi della seconda cordata sono veri e sono stati fatti lo scorso 9 aprile dall'agenzia di stampa ufficiale del Partito Comunista cinese. Tirati fuori non a vanvera e non a caso, dunque. Quel tentativo apparentemente fallì sull'onda di valutazioni discordanti tra i compagni di cordata sul prezzo fatto da Fininvest e sulla partecipazione offerta da questa, di minoranza. Il tutto si eclissò poi sotto l'onda mediatica di Mr. Bee, ma evidentemente i canali di trattativa non si sono mai essiccati del tutto, perché le buone relazioni dell'intermediario Lee con Berlusconi e con il promotore della cordata stessa, Xi Jinping in persona, hanno alimentato il dialogo. Non ci sono problemi di due diligence, già fatta ancor prima di quella del thailandese, il problema verte sulla partecipazione al club, che questi vorranno di controllo a medio termine (due-tre anni, allora si parlò addirittura del 75%), e ovviamente sul prezzo, e forse qui Fininvest comincia a cedere qualcosa. Vediamo, Mr. Bee ha ancora una precedenza formale, ma ora sa di avere contendenti che sono fortezze industriali, in grado di offrire garanzie sul dopo closing, quando si parlerà di pianificazione dello stadio, quotazione in borsa, potenziamento della squadra.



Secondo me fai un po' di confusione.

1) l'agenzia non era assoultamente l'agenzia ufficiale del partito comunista cinese, ma " semplicemente " un'agenzia di Pechino (una delle piu' antiche )

2) secondo quella agenzia Bee non era un concorrente di questa cordata, ma uno dei facenti parte... l'elenco dei componenti della cordata era secondo l'agenzia composto da: Mr Zong (quello delle bibite) Janlin ( wanda group) , Huawei , Jack Ma (alibaba) ed infine il ns. buon thai Mr bee con la sua societa' thailandese.


Quindi se tu dici che quell'agenzia disse la verita e era attendibile significa che comunque Mr. bee sara' uno dei ns. nuovi propietari.

Non e' un concorrente della cordata cinese, ne fa parte.


Questo solo per precisare la questione relativa all'agenzia del 9 aprile scorso.

Detto cio'...
Onestamente credo la verita' non la sappia nessuno... Gli unici nomi "certi" usciti erano la Citic bank, e la ads security di dubai... e in quell'elenco li sopra manco ci sono.. quindi ? Bee corre da solo ? Bee corre con i cinesi ? che ne sappiamo...

e non credo neanche che sapremo qualcosa di piu venerdi/sabato...... 

finche non si firmano le carte, finche' non c'e' il closing... vista la riservatezza proverbiale dei cinesi credo non esca nemmeno una sillaba relativa alla "eventuale" cordata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2016)

Inutile sottolinearlo: è veramente l'ultima speranza per noi tifosi.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Gennaio 2016)

"importanti, ma non decisivi" magari passo per ignorante in materia visto che non so le tempistiche, ma fino a oggi di cosa hanno parlato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



*Quotate*


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



"A che punto è la ricerca di capitali"?

Ancora? LOL.


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



hanno la capacità di creare hype per NULLA, su ogni cosa, cioè situazione in altissimo mare.


----------



## Black (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



la notizia così non dice nulla di nuovo e fa presagire i soliti rinvii. Unica cosa che mi fa ben sperare e che le persone di Fininvest vanno direttamente in Cina. Se non ci fosse qualcosa di serio non basterebbe sentirsi telefonicamente, o al massimo far venire Bee qua?
speriamo....


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



Già il fatto che siamo noi a dover andare a cercare lui è un segno molto negativo


----------



## folletto (13 Gennaio 2016)

Chissà per quanto andrà ancora avanti sto teatrino.......mi viene da piangere


----------



## Reblanck (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



Ma a ma pare tutta una farsa questa storia,l'unico cosa che vorrei sapere è chi davvero c'è dietro questo Mr.Bee perché l'unica cosa sicura è che lui tutti questi soldi non li possiede per comprare il Milan.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



I tempi stringono e Berlusconi ha bisogno di vendere il prima possibile e possibilmente a chi gli offre di più, indipendentemente dalla bontà dell'operazione, sicuramente mr. Bee offre di più, ma non può aspettarlo per sempre.
Secondo me i dirigenti di Fininvest vanno in cina per controllare se Bee ha trovato realmente i capitali, altrimenti sarà costretto ad intraprendere una nuova diligence, con altri investitori cinesi, con conseguente dilatazione dei tempi...


----------



## kolao95 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Bellinazzo sta parlando a Sky ora, ha detto che si cercherà di chiudere entro 2-3 settimane.


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: "Sono partiti per la Cina i due manager Fininvest incaricati di incontrare Bee Taechaubol in una serie di incontri importanti ma non decisivi per la cessione del 48% del Milan al broker thailandese. Quest'ultimo incontrerà Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development di Fininvest, e Leonardo Brivio, manager della holding del gruppo Berlusconi e membro del cda del Milan, ai quali dovrà illustrare a che punto è la ricerca dei capitali. Possibile che Bee presenti alle controparti i potenziali nuovi investitori interessati all'affare".*



Probabilmente un giorno scopriremo che non si chiama nemmeno Bee Taechaubol


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*


----------



## TheZio (13 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*



Non capisco perchè Alibaba dovrebbe essere costretta ad entrare nel Milan??


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*



ma cosa vuol dire???? Ma allora entrerebbe nel Milan indipendentemente da Bee???


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè Alibaba dovrebbe essere costretta ad entrare nel Milan??



Probabilmente si riferiva al governo cinese, all'accordo col Milan, al calcio nelle scuole e alla commercializzazione del brand.

Comunque, non è stato molto chiaro su quel punto.


----------



## TheZio (13 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si riferiva al governo cinese, all'accordo col Milan, al calcio nelle scuole e alla commercializzazione del brand.
> 
> Comunque, non è stato molto chiaro su quel punto.



Ok grazie! alla fine mi sa che anche Bellinazzo sa ben poco...
Comunque rimaniamo sulla riva del fiume, aspettando il cadavere...


----------



## TheZio (13 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque, mi sembra che nessuno abbia sottolineato la possibilità che Alibaba sia un nome tirato fuori per mettere pressione a Bee...
Occhio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2016)

Oramai non credo più a nessuno . 
Se solo avessero chiuso prima della fine dell anno adesso avremmo capitali freschi per farci sto benedetto centrocampo


----------



## patriots88 (14 Gennaio 2016)

alibaba e i 40 ladroni


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*




Per favore. Quotate le notizie che commentate.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*



speriamo bene...


----------



## Casnop (14 Gennaio 2016)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Secondo me fai un po' di confusione.
> 
> 1) l'agenzia non era assoultamente l'agenzia ufficiale del partito comunista cinese, ma " semplicemente " un'agenzia di Pechino (una delle piu' antiche )
> 
> ...


L'Agenzia Nuova Cina (Xinhua) e' soggetta al controllo del Consiglio di Stato della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, ufficio politico dell'amministrazione centrale, quindi emanazione del Partito, di cui e' l'organo di propaganda. In un dispaccio del 9 aprile scorso, individuò in quattro i soggetti interessati all'acquisizione del Milan: Wanda Group di Wang Jianlin, Wahaha Group di Zhong Qinghou, Alibaba.com di Jack Ma e Huawei Electronics. Non risulta il nome di una compagnia thailandese facente capo a Taechaubol. Il dispaccio e' ancora consultabile negli archivi del sito dell'Agenzia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*



Bene, dovremmo essere davvero alla stretta finale. 

Se Alibaba è così interessato al Milan, e vuole prenderne solo una parte, può entrare nella cordata di Bee oppure intanto può stringere una partnership commerciale e poi rilevare una percentuale azionaria quando Berlusconi si toglierà di mezzo dopo la quotazione in borsa (tra un paio di anni). Insomma una soluzione si trova, vero Jack Ma?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ti prego budda make it happen...


----------



## DEJAN75 (14 Gennaio 2016)

[MENTION=1844]DEJAN75[/MENTION] no copia e incolla, leggi il regolamento


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ti prego budda make it happen...



ahahahah i milanisti (me compreso) si appellano a tutte le religioni oramai per questa cessione.
manca solo il pastafarianesimo


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Sky Claciomercato:"La situazione è questa. Oggi sono partiti un paio di alti dirigenti della Finivest. L'obiettivo è incontrare i 2-3 soci cinesi (che non sono molto conosciuti all'esterno) che sono disposti a comprare il 48% del Milan. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito la maggioranza del Milan ma Berlusconi vuole cedere la minoranza per poi entrare in borsa e successivamente cedere la maggioranza. La chiusura della trattativa? In teoria, tempi brevi. Due tre settimana. Ma con i rinvii che ci sono stati, si rischia di essere smentiti se si fanno previsioni. La novità grossa è che c'è un concorrente importante. Alibaba vorrebbe comprare una parte del Milan per la commercializzazione del marchio. Il governo cinese vuole portare il calcio nelle scuole. Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo. Stando così le cose, Alibaba potrebbe essere quasi costretta dalla Fininvest ad entrare nel Milan per la commercializzazione del brand".*



Ormai non so più a cosa credere.
La cessione di LA non mi fa essere ottimista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'Agenzia Nuova Cina (Xinhua) e' soggetta al controllo del Consiglio di Stato della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, ufficio politico dell'amministrazione centrale, quindi emanazione del Partito, di cui e' l'organo di propaganda. In un dispaccio del 9 aprile scorso, individuò in quattro i soggetti interessati all'acquisizione del Milan: Wanda Group di Wang Jianlin, Wahaha Group di Zhong Qinghou, Alibaba.com di Jack Ma e Huawei Electronics. Non risulta il nome di una compagnia thailandese facente capo a Taechaubol. Il dispaccio e' ancora consultabile negli archivi del sito dell'Agenzia.



In realtà l'agenzia Xinhua ha rilanciato l'intervista italiana (prima a Libero e poi a 7gold) del presidente della camera di commercio italo-cinese, Mr Fu Yixiang. Non ha attinto da fonti "proprie". Ma rimane comunque un ottimo segnale visto che potevano fare finta di niente


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

a me fanno ridere e piangere assieme queste frasi:''Se il Milan avesse la possibilità di raggiungere anche solo il 5-10% dei bambini cinesi, guadagnerebbe tantissimo.''

Sembra indottrinazione

ma cominciassero a fare risultati sportivi degni del milan invece che raccattare e indottrinare tifosi in fasce..ma cos è diventato il calcio? una jungla cazo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio. 

In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio.
> 
> In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*



A me sembra che il nodo sia piuttosto semplice. Ed è il prezzo e quote.

La volontà di tutti c'è.Ma i cinesi non vogliono pagare 480 mln di euro per il 48%, una minoranza. Bisogna anche vedere la questione sotto il loro punto di vista e non solo sotto quello del Milan. 2/3 cordate, dei colossi, ognuno paga 150 mln per non fare nulla? E lasciare Berlusconi al comando? E come regalare dei soldi. Si poi si può parlare di entrare in borsa e prendere la maggioranza però bisogna vedere come lo pensano. Io ad esempio sono sempre il o tutto subito oppure niente.

Evidentemente quando Finiviest ha detto Bee dei 480 mln con maggioranza negli anni, a lui andava bene ma non ai suoi soci.

Secondo me, se si fosse trattato della maggioranza, avrebbero già preso il Milan. Perché la volontà c'è


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A me sembra che il nodo sia piuttosto semplice. Ed è il prezzo e quote.
> 
> La volontà di tutti c'è.Ma i cinesi non vogliono pagare 480 mln di euro per il 48%, una minoranza. Bisogna anche vedere la questione sotto il loro punto di vista e non solo sotto quello del Milan. 2/3 cordate, dei colossi, ognuno paga 150 mln per non fare nulla? E lasciare Berlusconi al comando? E come regalare dei soldi. Si poi si può parlare di entrare in borsa e prendere la maggioranza però bisogna vedere come lo pensano. Io ad esempio sono sempre il o tutto subito oppure niente.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Purtroppo fin quando il megalomane non cambia idea sulla valutazione o sulla maggioranza, sarà complicatissimo venderci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A me sembra che il nodo sia piuttosto semplice. Ed è il prezzo e quote.
> 
> La volontà di tutti c'è.Ma i cinesi non vogliono pagare 480 mln di euro per il 48%, una minoranza. Bisogna anche vedere la questione sotto il loro punto di vista e non solo sotto quello del Milan. 2/3 cordate, dei colossi, ognuno paga 150 mln per non fare nulla? E lasciare Berlusconi al comando? E come regalare dei soldi. Si poi si può parlare di entrare in borsa e prendere la maggioranza però bisogna vedere come lo pensano. Io ad esempio sono sempre il o tutto subito oppure niente.
> 
> ...



Quotissimo.

Ma io ho ancora una mezza speranza che la Finivest e Marina vincano su Berlusconi.
Per questo continuo ad auspicare che quando sarà cessione, sarà totale, oppure del 51%. 
Sarei disposto ad aspettare anche altri mesi, anche un anno, pur di avere subito la cessione totale o della maggioranza.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ho riascoltato le parole di Bellinazzo di ieri sera, credo di aver capito cosa intende. Alibaba è un concorrente di Bee, nel caso in cui non si riuscisse a concretizzare la trattativa con il thailandese. Se invece dovesse concretizzarsi, potrebbero occuparsi degli aspetti commerciali, nonostante Bee. Il problema nasce se Bee non trova l'accordo, a quel punto si troverebbero costretti ad entrare nel Milan. Ecco perché quella frase finale. In pratica il governo cinese ha dato mandato di allacciare rapporti con il Milan ( ha fatto intendere così Bellinazzo) per promuovere il calcio nelle scuole, se Bee trova l'accordo allora Alibaba può rientrare (non per forza) per gli aspetti commerciali, se invece con il thailandese va male, allora si troverebbero costretti ad entrare nel Milan comprando delle quote, ma occupandosi sempre degli aspetti commerciali. Questo dice il giornalista.

Adesso non so se corrisponde al vero o meno, la cosa che mi preoccupa è che Berlusconi stia spingendo per Bee, perché probabilmente l'unico che accetta le condizioni (folli) del nano, e sentendo Bellinazzo questi imprenditori sono conosciuti solo in Cina, quindi deduco non molto facoltosi.


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.[/SIZE][/B]



Vabbé se diventiamo di proprietà di Alibaba in 5-6 anni fatturiamo come il Real Madrid


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Gennaio 2016)

Sempre più convinto che le voci di Bee usato per pulire i soldi di Silvio fossero vere. Già il fatto che i suoi consiglieri finanziari fossero gli stessi della società da acquisire è ridicolo, aggiungiamoci il valore spropositato dato al Milan, il fatto che si dovesse acquisire il 48% a quelle cifre e che appena sono arrivate voci strane la trattativa ha subito un brusco arresto, il presidentissimo che prima che emergessero delle stranezze parlava di fase conclusivissima i primi di Ottobre, un'infermiera intermediatrice dell'affare e intanto già a Settembre tutti i più informati economisti e analizzatori dei mercati con sede ad Hong Kong davano la cordata Bee come farsa più totale. 

Se questa Alibaba si rivelerà una cordata seria, son pronto a scommettere che tutta la trattativa subirà cambiamenti radicali, dalle quotazioni da acquisire, ai prezzi, agli intermediatori finanziari.


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi che tipo di incontro avranno con Bee questo weekend? gli spiegherà che ha trovato i fondi ma non tutti i 480 mln?
Bah vedremo, a 'sto punto c'è da sperare che questi di Alibaba sgancino veramente una bella somma per rilevare anche più del 48% ma stando a quello che vorrebbe Berlusconi (rimanere in maggioranza) la vedo difficile.
Secondo me si chiuderà qui la faccenda, nel senso che Bee deve dimostrare di avere qualcosa di concreto ora, non tra 2 mesi.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

sempre e solo voci..inutile illudersi..


----------



## Casnop (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In realtà l'agenzia Xinhua ha rilanciato l'intervista italiana (prima a Libero e poi a 7gold) del presidente della camera di commercio italo-cinese, Mr Fu Yixiang. Non ha attinto da fonti "proprie". Ma rimane comunque un ottimo segnale visto che potevano fare finta di niente



Quell'agenzia di stampa non ha discrezionalità sui dispacci da emettere: gira semplicemente quello che gli viene riportato dal Partito, in un paese in cui lo Stato si identifica nel Partito e viceversa. La definirei un'investitura vera e propria. Il fatto che quella iniziativa con quell'assetto di soci non abbia poi portato risultati è ascrivibile alla richiesta eccessiva fatta da Fininvest e alla sua offerta di una partecipazione di minoranza, non di controllo. Una cosa è sicura: Ma e i suoi soci non vengono a supportare finanziariamente Fininvest, come farebbe Mr. Bee, ma a comandare con i loro soldi. Ed il fatto che ora a quanto pare Fininvest guardi a questa possibilità potrebbe significa un cambio di strategia, che, cioè, realmente, magari a breve o medio termine, Berlusconi si stia rassegnando a cedere il controllo del club.


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Gennaio 2016)

con alibaba c'è da fare ancora la due diligence .questo vorrebbe dire ricominciare tutto da capo.con bee invece se si trova l'accordo per la campagna acuisti estiva non faremmo i barboni come questi anni.
di fatto meglio l'uovo oggi(bee) o la gallina domani(alibaba)?


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> con alibaba c'è da fare ancora la due diligence .questo vorrebbe dire ricominciare tutto da capo.con bee invece se si trova l'accordo per la campagna acuisti estiva non faremmo i barboni come questi anni.
> di fatto meglio l'uovo oggi(bee) o la gallina domani(alibaba)?



Dipende da chi c'è dietro Bee.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio.
> 
> In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Casnop (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio.
> 
> In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*



Ottimismo, sempre e comunque. Non può continuare a piovere sempre.


----------



## Black (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio.
> 
> In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*



quindi secondo Festa Alibaba è un concorrente di Bee. Secondo Bellinazzo Alibaba può entrare con Bee, o da solo. Come già detto in precedenza non sappiamo a chi credere e sinceramente non so quanto questi giornalisti sappiano di concreto o se tirano ad indovinare.

A questo punto guardando i fatti reali ed i continui rinvii, viene da pensare che la "cordata" di Bee la spuntò sulle altre solo perchè l'unica ad accettare le condizioni folli del presidente (prezzo e minoranza quote). Poi proprio per questi 2 fattori forse Bee non è riuscito a trovare gli investitori (magari ha influito pure la situazione economica della borsa cinese) e ora si rifanno sotto altri acquirenti.
Detto che non sappiamo chi c'è dietro Bee io "tifo" per AliBaba.

comunque la cosa importante è che veramente si muova qualcosa e che la cessione avvenga, ma non con quote di minoranza. Se avremo un nuovo proprietario con la maggioranza entro l'estate penso che il Gallo verrà spazzato via e finalmente si potrà avere una reale campagna di rafforzamento. Speriamo dai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> con alibaba c'è da fare ancora la due diligence .questo vorrebbe dire ricominciare tutto da capo.con bee invece se si trova l'accordo per la campagna acuisti estiva non faremmo i barboni come questi anni.
> di fatto meglio l'uovo oggi(bee) o la gallina domani(alibaba)?



Io preferisco la gallina domani, specie se volesse dire cessione totale.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io preferisco la gallina domani, specie se volesse dire cessione totale.



Sempre e solo la gallina domani.


----------



## ps18ps (14 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io preferisco la gallina domani, specie se volesse dire cessione totale.



concordo... sopratutto se c'è la possibilità di un futuro nettamente migliore


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Carlo Festa, che anticipò tutti sull'interessamento di Alibaba e sul viaggio dei dirigenti Fininvest a Shenzhen, la cordata che fa capo al colosso dell'e-commerce non scherza. E se la vuole giocare con Mr Bee, che nell'incontro di fine settimana dovrà svelare le sue carte: cioè indicare il commitment (praticamente l’impegno finanziario degli investitori) ma anche la garanzia bancaria. Uno degli istituti che affiancherebbe il thailandese, sia sul lato dei finanziamenti che da quello dell'advisory, è il gruppo Citic. Insomma, in un senso o nell'altro, la telenovela dovrebbe arrivare finalmente a una sua conclusione: si capirà quindi se esistono o meno quei 480M per il 48% del Milan, fino ad oggi soltanto un miraggio.
> 
> In realtà, secondo gli ultimi rumors, Bee avrebbe effettivamente trovato un nucleo di investitori ma la somma disponibile sarebbe inferiore alle attese. Tuttavia bisognerà aspettare il fine settimana per capire quali sono le carte che Bee dice di avere tra le mani. Fininvest sembra decisa a chiarire la vicenda e a dare un’accelerazione concreta dopo gli ultimi mesi trascorsi infruttuosamente. In caso contrario, se l’offerta di Bee non dovesse essere realistica o soddisfacente, Fininvest guarderà altrove. A tal proposito, circolano ormai da alcune settimane dei rumors su Alibaba Sports, divisione sportiva del colosso cinese dell’e-commerce che, inizialmente interessata ad un semplice accordo commerciale, avrebbe chiesto di iniziare una vera e propria due diligence sui conti del Milan con l'obiettivo chiaro di rilevare la società rossonera.*



attendiamo anche questa ennesima puntata della telenovela,speriamo bene


----------



## TheZio (14 Gennaio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi secondo Festa Alibaba è un concorrente di Bee. Secondo Bellinazzo Alibaba può entrare con Bee, o da solo. Come già detto in precedenza non sappiamo a chi credere e sinceramente non so quanto questi giornalisti sappiano di concreto o se tirano ad indovinare.
> 
> A questo punto guardando i fatti reali ed i continui rinvii, viene da pensare che la "cordata" di Bee la spuntò sulle altre solo perchè l'unica ad accettare le condizioni folli del presidente (prezzo e minoranza quote). Poi proprio per questi 2 fattori forse Bee non è riuscito a trovare gli investitori (magari ha influito pure la situazione economica della borsa cinese) e ora si rifanno sotto altri acquirenti.
> Detto che non sappiamo chi c'è dietro Bee io "tifo" per AliBaba.
> ...



Nessuno dice però che Alibaba e Madison potrebbero essere dei nomi tirati in ballo solo x mettere sotto pressione Bee e i suoi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente non è vero ma finire nella mani del cinese da 40 billions di dollari di patrimonio  ..


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho riascoltato le parole di Bellinazzo di ieri sera, credo di aver capito cosa intende. Alibaba è un concorrente di Bee, nel caso in cui non si riuscisse a concretizzare la trattativa con il thailandese. Se invece dovesse concretizzarsi, potrebbero occuparsi degli aspetti commerciali, nonostante Bee. Il problema nasce se Bee non trova l'accordo, a quel punto si troverebbero costretti ad entrare nel Milan. Ecco perché quella frase finale. In pratica il governo cinese ha dato mandato di allacciare rapporti con il Milan ( ha fatto intendere così Bellinazzo) per promuovere il calcio nelle scuole, se Bee trova l'accordo allora Alibaba può rientrare (non per forza) per gli aspetti commerciali, se invece con il thailandese va male, allora si troverebbero costretti ad entrare nel Milan comprando delle quote, ma occupandosi sempre degli aspetti commerciali. Questo dice il giornalista.
> 
> Adesso non so se corrisponde al vero o meno, la cosa che mi preoccupa è che Berlusconi stia spingendo per Bee, perché probabilmente l'unico che accetta le condizioni (folli) del nano, e sentendo Bellinazzo questi imprenditori sono conosciuti solo in Cina, quindi deduco non molto facoltosi.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*



Perfetto avevo capito bene.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Dai forse si smuove qualcosa...
Se berlusconi vuole vendere deve farlo ora altrimenti ancora un anno del genere e la valutazione scende drasticamente.
E sapendo che vole vendere assolutamente,gli investitori potrebbero prenderlo per la gola...se non lo stanno già facendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*



A ecco , beh non sarebbe comunque male.. sarebbero soldoni


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Dai forse si smuove qualcosa...
> Se berlusconi vuole vendere deve farlo ora altrimenti ancora un anno del genere e la valutazione scende drasticamente.
> E sapendo che vole vendere assolutamente,gli investitori potrebbero prenderlo per la gola...se non lo stanno già facendo.



Ma meglio , prima se ne va e meglio è .


----------



## kollaps (14 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*



Alibaba ha già una partnership con il Real Madrid...perciò è più probabile un'operazione del genere che un' entrata in società.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*



Ma si raga, è questa la pista concreta, preghiamo perché si chiuda, poi le partnership sono il futuro del calcio, molto più dei magnati.


----------



## kollaps (14 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma si raga, è questa la pista concreta, preghiamo perché si chiuda, poi le partnership sono il futuro del calcio, molto più dei magnati.



Vedi United - Chevrolet.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (14 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma meglio , prima se ne va e meglio è .



non ci sperare però..ogni minuto che ti auguri se ne vada si trasforma in un ora in più in cui rimarrà..
succede così quando vendi l'anima al diavolo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vedi United - Chevrolet.



Stavo pensando proprio a quello, cioè se Bee convince 2 sponsor di quelli giusti cambia tutto e nessun Platini di turno ci può dire nulla.


----------



## Black (14 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: "La cessione del Milan fa parte di un progetto cinese di investimenti nel calcio. In queste ore i dirigenti della Fininvest stanno incontrando gli acquirenti. Alibaba? E' interessata ad una partnership commerciale, non a rilevare la proprietà del Milan."*



e pure Bellinazzo cambia versione.... ieri, se non sbaglio, aveva detto che AliBaba faceva parte della cordata di Bee, e se questa falliva poteva subentrare a Bee. Ora è solo interessato ad una partnership.

Spero che tutte queste notizie non siano solo tanto per scrivere qualcosa (visto che sanno che i tifosi sbavano dietro a queste cose), e magari noi ci illudiamo per nulla


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2016)

Io credo invece che Alibaba sia interessato alla proprietà.


----------



## Black (14 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che Alibaba sia interessato alla proprietà.



io più che altro ci spero! 
magari fra 10 anni potremo dire che Bee era la migliore opzione che ci potesse capitare, ma con tutti questi rinvii onestamente abbiamo un pò tutti perso fiducia in lui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che Alibaba sia interessato alla proprietà.



È quello che sostiene Festa, altro giornalista del Sole24ore che infatti ha parlato di due diligence da parte di Alibaba.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Gennaio 2016)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> con alibaba c'è da fare ancora la due diligence .questo vorrebbe dire ricominciare tutto da capo.con bee invece se si trova l'accordo per la campagna acuisti estiva non faremmo i barboni come questi anni.
> di fatto meglio l'uovo oggi(bee) o la gallina domani(alibaba)?





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io preferisco la gallina domani, specie se volesse dire cessione totale.





Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Sempre e solo la gallina domani.



Io sono più modesto: uovo oggi e gallina domani.
Se va in porto l'affare Bee nulla vieta che AliBaba acquisisca la maggioranza successivamente. 
Sia Bee che SB _devono_ mettere sul mercato le loro azioni se vogliono guadagnarci qualcosa. 
Fossì AliBabà entrerei oggi con una quota e spazzolerei il resto successivamente.


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Il Sole 24 Ore: Alibaba non conferma e non smentisce l'interesse per il Milan. Carlo Festa ha contattato Molly Morgan, responsabile europeo per le pubbliche relazioni di Alibaba, in merito alla presunta due diligence che il colosso cinese avrebbe chiesto di avviare sul club rossonero. La risposa è stata un diretto "no comment", alimentando un'ipotesi che sarebbe facilmente smentibile se non fosse vera.*


----------



## Aron (14 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Alibaba non conferma e non smentisce l'interesse per il Milan. Carlo Festa ha contattato Molly Morgan, responsabile europeo per le pubbliche relazioni di Alibaba, in merito alla presunta due diligence che il colosso cinese avrebbe chiesto di avviare sul club rossonero. La risposa è stata un diretto "no comment", alimentando un'ipotesi che sarebbe facilmente smentibile se non fosse vera.*



Parere personale. Volete vedere che oltre ad Alibaba rispuntano fuori Mr. Pink e Zong?


----------



## siioca (14 Gennaio 2016)

[MENTION=2001]siioca[/MENTION] 

Fonte non ammessa e niente copia incolla. Ultimo avvertimento.

Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Qui si parla di Mr Bee.

Di Alibaba si parla QUI -)* http://www.milanworld.net/alibaba-e-il-milan-due-diligence-corso-vt34201.html#post881986


----------



## siioca (14 Gennaio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2001]siioca[/MENTION]
> 
> Fonte non ammessa e niente copia incolla. Ultimo avvertimento.
> 
> Leggi il regolamento.



ok,scusate.


----------



## Casnop (15 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Parere personale. Volete vedere che oltre ad Alibaba rispuntano fuori Mr. Pink e Zong?



Mr. Bee rappresenta l'opzione privilegiata da Berlusconi per una cessione di minoranza. Ma se ora riemergono queste voci e' perché è consapevole che le cifre offerte dal thailandese sono insufficienti per consentire a Fininvest la plusvalenza attesa. Quest'ultima ha in mano nuovi contatti e ha probabilmente ottenuto l'ok di Silvio per la cessione a cifre più alte ma anche del controllo del club. Se c'è una svolta e' lì. Anzi, Lee.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese. 
Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*



Messa così mi starebbe bene. Un colosso come Huawei come socio forte e un partner come Alibaba che espandera' il marchio con accordi commerciali di alto profilo.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Messa così mi starebbe bene. Un colosso come Huawei come socio forte e un partner come Alibaba che espandera' il marchio con accordi commerciali di alto profilo.



si sarebbe ottimo, e nulla toglierebbe poi la possibilità ad alibaba ad entrare in seguito in società o rilevarla tutta


----------



## de sica (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*



Mi sembra tutto troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## smallball (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*



sarebbe la soluzione ideale...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*



*Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*


----------



## ps18ps (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*



se fosse vero sarebbe ottimo... magari stanno allungando la trattativa per poter "costringere" il nano a vendere la maggioranza a cifre migliori....


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Via attendiamo di saperne qualcosa. Speriamo in tempi brevi. Se fossero questi i partner non sarebbe una brutta cordata.


----------



## koti (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*


Sembra tutto troppo bellissimo per essere vero.


----------



## Victorss (15 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Via attendiamo di saperne qualcosa. Speriamo in tempi brevi. Se fossero questi i partner non sarebbe una brutta cordata.



Ma Stica, sarebbe una cordata pazzesca..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*



Finalmente qualche nome concreto. Investitori qui, investitori là, ma erano sempre dei fantasmi. Ora sembrano avere volti delineati.

Io su Alibaba aspetto. Ho la sensazione che avrà un ruolo maggiore. Più una speranza che una sensazione, forse.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*



Peraltro a Shenzen (oltre la borsa) si trova pure la sede Huawei. Sarà un caso?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*



Spero con tutto il cuore che a sorpresa chiudano per una quota di maggioranza, io non ce la faccio più a tollerare Galliani


----------



## neversayconte (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ho il terrore che siano le solite voci per tenere buoni i tifosi.


----------



## Victorss (15 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che a sorpresa chiudano per una quota di maggioranza, io non ce la faccio più a tollerare Galliani



A chi lo dici


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Gennaio 2016)

A quanto e' quotato l'outcome del meeting " le parti si rivedranno"


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Gennaio 2016)

stiamo a vedere, io ho troppa paura che salti... anche se comunque è solo una questione di tempo prima che il milan venga ceduto. fininvest non ha intenzione di continuare a ripianare le perdite.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

*Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Dai, speriamo bene.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*



Dai che ci siamo


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (15 Gennaio 2016)

alla fine questo Bee si rivela solo un pesce piccolino con un pò di competenza per il calcio che vuole farci su qualche milioncino...ditemi voi che centra lui con questi colossi?


----------



## koti (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*


Spero solo che le richieste folli del presidentissimo non facciano saltare tutto.


----------



## DannySa (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*



Pur di vedere un Milan sempre meno di Berlusconi mi starebbe bene pure una parte delle quote in mano all'Isis stessa.
Speriamo che fili tutto liscio, oltre a Bee non c'è nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*



La Gazzetta titola incontro in Thailandia ma credo si tratti di un errore/lapsus. Tutti parlano di incontro in Cina.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*




.


----------



## Casnop (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: oggi Bee svelerà nomi e cognomi dei soggetti che compongono la sua cordata. Oltre alla banca CITIC, il thailandese avrebbe contattato Huawei, colosso della telefonia e già partner del Milan, mentre risale a dicembre la stretta di mano con un importante gruppo finanziario cinese.
> Alibaba, invece, non è un partner di Bee ma sarebbe interessato ad una collaborazione commerciale. Fatto sta che dopo questo incontro Berlusconi avrà le idee chiare sul lavoro svolto dal thailandese.*



Chiederanno l'opzione per l'acquisto della maggioranza delle quote, magari dopo il collocamento in Borsa. Non è pensabile che queste bocche di fuoco finiscano nelle capaci mani di chi ha portato il Milan al limite del dissesto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (15 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chiederanno l'opzione per l'acquisto della maggioranza delle quote, magari dopo il collocamento in Borsa. Non è pensabile che queste bocche di fuoco finiscano nelle capaci mani di chi ha portato il Milan al limite del dissesto.



lo credo anche io. Infatti l'hanno tirata per le lunghe apposta per far cedere lo psychonano


----------



## ps18ps (15 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> lo credo anche io. Infatti l'hanno tirata per le lunghe apposta per far cedere lo psychonano



si lo penso anchio


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*




Attendiamo..... Comunque se per puro caso dovessero uscirsene con un: le parti si riaggiorneranno. Confermeranno che è la solita pagliacciata.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Gennaio 2016)

sono curioso di leggere le cifre....


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ho il terrore che siano le solite voci per tenere buoni i tifosi.



Non credo, il 99% dei tifosi è informato un decimo rispetto a noi.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, il 99% dei tifosi è informato un decimo rispetto a noi.



Verissimo


----------



## cremone (15 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Attendiamo..... Comunque se per puro caso dovessero uscirsene con un: le parti si riaggiorneranno. Confermeranno che è la solita pagliacciata.



Vero



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, il 99% dei tifosi è informato un decimo rispetto a noi.



La cosa sta andando avanti da tanto tempo che anche il tifoso meno accorto dovrebbe avere qualche perplessità senza contare gli articoli dei giornali e programmi TV


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chiederanno l'opzione per l'acquisto della maggioranza delle quote, magari dopo il collocamento in Borsa. Non è pensabile che queste bocche di fuoco finiscano nelle capaci mani di chi ha portato il Milan al limite del dissesto.



Non esiste al mondo che questi comprino e spendano cifre del genere per non comandare. Mai nel mondo si è vista una cosa simile. Se comprano, comprano la maggioranza subito oppure vorranno l'opzione futura.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> 
> 
> La cosa sta andando avanti da tanto tempo che anche il tifoso meno accorto dovrebbe avere qualche perplessità senza contare gli articoli dei giornali e programmi TV



Guarda, mio papà è milanista sfegatato quasi quanto me, ma ti garantisco che ci sta capendo dentro ben poco, cosi come molti milanisti di mia conoscenza.

Tu ormai sei abituato ad essere iperinformato sul mondo Milan, ma in genere credimi, non è cosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, mio papà è milanista sfegatato quasi quanto me, ma ti garantisco che ci sta capendo dentro ben poco, cosi come molti milanisti di mia conoscenza.
> 
> Tu ormai sei abituato ad essere iperinformato sul mondo Milan, ma in genere credimi, non è cosi.



scusami, ma nemmeno noi possiamo dire di saperne qualcosa. Ci stiamo basando solo su quello che dicono i giornalisti, che cambiano opinione ed idee nel giro di pochi giorni.


----------



## Black (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (Gazzetta dello Sport): finalmente Bee gioca a carte scoperte. Dalle tre di questa notte, ora italiana, è in corso un vertice tra i soci trovati da Bee ed Alessandro Franzosi, dirigente Fininvest. Poco prima delle 12 ore italiane, dopo quasi 8 ore, in Italia risultava ancora in corso. Dunque vertice fiume. Bee è convito di avere le carte giuste, oggi dunque sapremo se sarà effettivamente così. Fininvest non si accontentera' di altre promesse.*



8 ore di summit? che questa volta si arrivi a un qualcosa di concreto? non penso alle firme, ma almeno un accordo che prevede scadenze e soprattutto penali sarebbe una cosa grandiosa


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scusami, ma nemmeno noi possiamo dire di saperne qualcosa. Ci stiamo basando solo su quello che dicono i giornalisti, che cambiano opinione ed idee nel giro di pochi giorni.



Vero, ma le informazioni vere o presunte che girano, le assimiliamo e analizziamo più o meno tutte.


----------



## TheZio (15 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma questa notizia: al tavolo di Mr Bee si siederanno, oltre ai banchieri di Citic, esponenti di Alibaba, un alto dirigente Huawei e un altro soggetto in rappresentanza di un forte marchio finanziario della Cina.*



Bene così.. Ma a me più che i soldi interessa il progetto! Se la cordata fosse composta da questi soggetti vorrebbe dire gruppi importanti con la volontà di vincere e farsi conoscere nel mondo..
Speriamo di essere vicini alla fine della telenovela... E che non ci stiano solamente pigliando x i fondelli..


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bene così.. Ma a me più che i soldi interessa il progetto! Se la cordata fosse composta da questi soggetti vorrebbe dire gruppi importanti con la volontà di vincere e farsi conoscere nel mondo..
> Speriamo di essere vicini alla fine della telenovela... E che non ci stiano solamente pigliando x i fondelli..



lo speriamo tutti credo ....


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bene così.. Ma a me più che i soldi interessa il progetto! Se la cordata fosse composta da questi soggetti vorrebbe dire gruppi importanti con la volontà di vincere e farsi conoscere nel mondo..
> Speriamo di essere vicini alla fine della telenovela... E che non ci stiano solamente pigliando x i fondelli..



Sarebbe cosi bello, da non poterci credere.

E quando mai ce ne va bene una? io son sempre ottimista, ma qui parliamo di tornare in PARADISO. Sperem!


----------



## neversayconte (15 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma le informazioni vere o presunte che girano, le assimiliamo e analizziamo più o meno tutte.



ma assimilare palle non ti fa sintetizzare verità.


----------

